# scented candle question



## TwinkieDink1 (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi all new here ...This is my 2nd hedgehog being a better mom now was wondering since birds can die from many scented johnson and johnson candles can hedgehogs ?? 
Thank you she is a keeper and i love candles but have not burnt any since I got her :roll:


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm not sure about J&J candles... I sometimes (although it's rare) burn candles from the room next to my girl, and close her door, and she's fine. I think it also may depend on the individual hog as to how sensitive they may be.  

(But as far as deadly.. Wow!)


----------



## AlexandPersephone (Nov 14, 2014)

On the topic, if anyone knows if scentsy wax burners are harmful to Hedgies please post that as well! I haven't turned mine on since I brought Persephone home. Not that I usually burn them for long. I just thought the scent might be irritating. 
Hedgehogs don't like strong scents though so I can imagine anything strong would bother them.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I think its sensible not to burn anything around the hedgies. Whatever you burn regardless of what scent or how strong, hedgie and you will be breathing in particles given off by what is in the candle as well as whatever smoke the candle emits. I wouldn't use one around my pets nor myself. 

A better alternative is a small electric air cleaner to filter the air.


----------



## phoenixjay (Nov 18, 2014)

AlexandPersephone said:


> On the topic, if anyone knows if scentsy wax burners are harmful to Hedgies please post that as well! I haven't turned mine on since I brought Persephone home. Not that I usually burn them for long. I just thought the scent might be irritating.
> Hedgehogs don't like strong scents though so I can imagine anything strong would bother them.


I would imagine that wax burners would be safe as long as the hedgie is never exposed to the wax and the scent is non-toxic. I could be wrong. (I have a tealight warmer too.)


----------



## knlght (Oct 12, 2014)

Nancy said:


> I think its sensible not to burn anything around the hedgies. Whatever you burn regardless of what scent or how strong, hedgie and you will be breathing in particles given off by what is in the candle as well as whatever smoke the candle emits. I wouldn't use one around my pets nor myself.
> 
> *A better alternative is a small electric air cleaner to filter the air*.


 what about those scented spray available in the market ?

For ex : this Pureayre (see link below) all natural Odor eliminator spray which is safe around foods, on people and even on pets

http://www.pureayre.com/


----------

